# cheers !



## smorodina

Afternoon, everyone. Hope you are having a nice Saturday .

I've a little question particularly to those of you living in Scotland (especially Glasgow). Is "Cheers" used in Scotland? 

Thank you.


----------



## Gordonedi

Hello, smorodina.

I have recently started to participate in the language forums.  One of the other members has noticed that I live in Scotland and has drawn to my attention your question regarding the word "cheers".

It may be that you no longer require a response - after all, it has been some time since you posted this message - but in any event I offer the following response.

People throughout Scotland do use the word "cheers" and there is no difference in usage between Glasgow and the remainder of the country.

"Cheers" has three main uses :

as a toast when drinking with others (but see below)
equivalent to "thank you" in response to a favour or assistance given
as a farewell when leaving a group or single acquaintance

In place of "cheers" as a toast, it is common in Scotland to use the Gaelic word "slainte".  This means "health" and is a contraction of the Gaelic phrase "slainte mhath" meaning "good health".  The traditional response is "slainte mhor", "great health", but the full exchange is rarely heard these days.

I hope that this information is of some assistance.

Cheers !


----------



## Tisia

In Britain they use cheers when some one sneezes, right?

Thanks


----------



## timpeac

Tizha said:
			
		

> In Britain they use cheers when some one sneezes, right?
> 
> Thanks


 
Wrong!  We say "bless you" (comes from the time of the plague when a sneeze was one of the first signs of contracting it, so we are saying may god bless you so you don't catch the plague).


----------



## Gordonedi

Tizha said:
			
		

> In Britain they use cheers when some one sneezes, right?
> 
> Thanks



No, I have never come across this.

We do frequently say "bless you !" or "gezuntheit" when someone sneezes.


----------



## timpeac

Gordonedi said:
			
		

> *"gezuntheit" when someone sneezes*.


 
Do people outside _friends_ really say that? (other than Germans, obviously )


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Originally Posted by Gordonedi
> "gezuntheit" when someone sneezes.






			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Do people outside _friends_ really say that? (other than Germans, obviously )




Even in the US you will hear it occasionally.


----------



## GenJen54

I agree with *gotitiadeleche*. 

We happen to use "gezundheit" frequently, almost as much as "Bless You."

Many people where I am from also use "cheers" quite frequently to express as a toast, so it is apparently making a more frequent appearance in American English, as well.


----------



## timpeac

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I agree with *gotitiadeleche*.
> 
> We happen to use "gezundheit" frequently, almost as much as "Bless You."
> 
> Many people where I am from also use "cheers" quite frequently to express as a toast, so it is apparently making a more frequent appearance in American English, as well.


 
Oh, ok then. I must say that I haven't heard it between English speakers this side of the Atlantic myself.


----------



## blue

I've never heard anyone say "gezundheit" instead of "bless you", but then I'm not from Edinburgh. 

By the way, in the US do people say "cheers" in the context of Gordonedi's 2nd example:

_2. Equivalent to "thank you" in response to a favour or assistance given_

Most people where I live nearly always say cheers instead of thanks/thank you.


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Blue, and welcome. 

I have never heard "Cheers" used as an expression of thanks here in the US.  Of course, I'm in the land-locked middle, so it's possible this is making it's way to the coastal areas (east coast in particular).  

As mentioned in my previous post, I've heard it used for toasts (usually when one wants to give a simple "here, here" kind of toast, but that's about it!)


----------



## smorodina

Gordonedi! 

Thank you for your detailed explanation. I also learnt something new. 
I've heard the Irish saying "slainter" before, but I never knew about "mhath" and the response. That's just so beautiful


----------



## smorodina

Tizha said:
			
		

> In Britain they use cheers when some one sneezes, right?


Tizha,
If I have just sneezed and someone told me "Bless you", I might reply "Cheers"


----------



## Gordonedi

smorodina said:
			
		

> Tizha,
> If I have just sneezed and someone told me "Bless you", I might reply "Cheers"



... and then they might say "you're welcome", and then as in all of the best romantic movies you might strike up a conversation, find some interest in common, go for a coffee together and live happily ever after.

All because of that sneeze and the English Only Forum !


----------



## modgirl

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> We happen to use "gezundheit" frequently, almost as much as "Bless You."


 
That's been my experience, as well.

Much slower catching on, however, is the use of "cheers" as a closing in an e-mail or as parting in person.  But I use it and have received it from other Americans.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Modgirl*
> Much slower catching on, however, is the use of "cheers" as a closing in an e-mail or as parting in person. But I use it and have received it from other Americans.



I have actually used this from time to time, mostly as you mentioned, as a closing to an email or other casual correspondence.  I can't recall if I've ever used it for a parting in person - might have to give it a go.  Just blame it all on that BBC-America. 

Cheers!


----------



## modgirl

GenJen -- Go for it!  If nothing else, the reaction you may receive is cheap entertainment.


----------



## aryngabriel

Cheers - I find that when I hear cheers from an American friend, in the context of Gordonedi's 2nd or 3rd example it's always from friends who have spent a fair amount of time abroad in Europe or Australia. I don't think I've ever heard it, outside of a toast, from people who have been born/raised/living here. However, I am from Wisconsin so the speech tends to be somewhat homogenized 

On that same note, I hear 'gezuntheit' fairly often when someone sneezes, which I think is due to the high concentration of German/Scandinavian ethnicity here. I haven't heard it nearly as much in other parts of the country that I've visited/lived.


----------



## Tisia

Cheers  Smorodina and Gordonedi for your scenic replies.

 Well I know for sure that cheers is used for  'thank you', for 'bless you' and informally 'Goodbye', but I wasn't sure about it as reply to sneezing. That's why I asked. Once I heard one Afro-English friend saying it in reply to his friend's sneezing and I was wondering if it was correct.

 Regards
 Tizha


----------



## foxfirebrand

aryngabriel said:
			
		

> I am from Wisconsin so the speech tends to be somewhat homogenized


 
Wisconsin-- _homogenized!_ Good one!

To my ear, _Gesund__heit_ is very common throughout the U.S.-- I'd even say it's as common as "bless you." You're right about the German ethnicity-- but that influence started very early and is much more widespread than a lot of people tend to think. Not just New Netherlands and Pennsylvania, then St Louis and Milwaukee-- the entire rural Midwest from Ohio to Nebraska was heavily peopled by Germans. And let's not leave out the immense influence Yiddish has had on AE since the turn of the 20th century.  I think in a recent census it was discovered that 40% of Americans claim German ancestry.

I think _Gesundheit_ got picked up readily by other language and dialect groups because it is such a-- well, memorable word. I wouldn't want to say words in any particular other language were inherently _funny._


----------



## aryngabriel

Well that makes a lot of sense. It is easy to forget how widespread German anscestry is. I lived in Texas for a bit in a town called New Braunfels. It has an enormous water park there called the "Schlitterbahn". The first time I realized how German that town was it definitely threw me. Thanks for the informative reply


----------



## Thomas1

I met some Irish people lately and when I did them any kind of favour they said _cheers_. Obviously, this means thanks/thank you. I know that _cheers_ is also widespread in Great Britain (at least in England). My question is what should I answer to it, because I don't think _you are welcome_ fits here or does it? I think I'd heard sometime _cheers_ as a response and I'd use it, though, I'm not sure if it is ok here.

Tom


----------



## Antonio

you should respond in different ways but let's star with the formal answer to "cheers" and so on.

- you're welcome
- no problem
- anytime (is the less formal to me but you can say it if the guy is a friend of yours)


----------



## amorelli

I also use "my pleasure" on occasion.


----------



## maxiogee

"no problem" would be my choice, and my 20-year-old son says he would probably say "no worries" —> if he felt an acknowledgement was actually needed - one often isn't.


----------



## panjandrum

The most common acknowledgement to *Cheers* is non-verbal - but very important.
Perhaps the most common verbal acknowledgement of _*Cheers*_ is _*Cheers*_.


----------



## Moogey

As an AE speaker (where the only time we use the word is in a toast) I would never have thought "cheers" prompted any kind of response. I thought it was one of those words that actually said "Do not respond to this!" (because nothing seems to fit). Well now you know in AE the behavior is usually undefined 

-M


----------



## A90Six

panjandrum said:
			
		

> The most common acknowledgement to *Cheers* is non-verbal - but very important.
> Perhaps the most common verbal acknowledgement of _*Cheers*_ is _*Cheers*_.


*As I see it (BE):*

I agree with this, when *cheers* is used to means *thanks*. The silent response may also be an almost impercetible nod of the head (this would be an acknowlegement), or a quick display of the palm while looking down or away (this would mean *no problem/it was nothing/don't worry about it*).


----------



## NewBeginning

I believe the best (and easiest) response would be a slight nod or shrug, to indicate that they are welcome without verbalizing it.

However, a responding "Cheers!" would fit as well (particularly if you are both reaping the rewards, such as buying a round of drinks at the bar for you and your friends).​


----------



## Kenneth Garland

When Bristolians get off a bus, they famously thank the driver by saying "Churs, Droive!"


----------



## cinthia36

I'd like to know, what does exactly "cheers" mean ???
I m in England and i've been hearing this word in lots of different situations !

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## K.u.r.t

cinthia36 said:


> I'd like to know, what does exactly "cheers" mean ???
> I m in England and i've been hearing this word in lots of different situations !
> 
> Thanks for answering my question.


It can be a toast (both BE and AE)
In BE it also means "thank you"


----------



## cinthia36

Thanks for your quick answer !


----------



## sarcie

Hi cinthia and welcome to the forums!

Just wanted to add to k.u.r.t.'s comprehensive list that the two most common uses of "Cheers" are:
1. When raising a glass in a toast (= santé)
2. To say thanks, e.g.:
- Oh, here's that book you asked for.
- Cheers!
OR
- Cheers for helping me out with that text I was translating last week!
- Oh, no problem, anytime.

PS: Don't forget, when writing English, you don't leave a blank space before punctuation (!, ?, :, etc.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sarcie said:


> Hi cinthia and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Just wanted to add to k.u.r.t.'s comprehensive list that the two most common uses of "Cheers" are:
> 1. When raising a glass in a toast (= santé)
> 2. To say thanks, e.g.:
> - Oh, here's that book you asked for.
> - Cheers!
> OR
> - Cheers for helping me out with that text I was translating last week!
> - Oh, no problem, anytime.
> 
> PS: Don't forget, when writing English, you don't leave a blank space before punctuation (!, ?, :, etc.)



One more: in BE cheers means goodbye.


----------



## JamesM

Paulfromitaly said:


> One more: in BE cheers means goodbye.


 
I've heard it used this way, too, as the last word in a conversation.  I was wondering if I just misunderstood "Thanks" as "goodbye".


----------



## sarcie

JamesM said:


> I've heard it used this way, too, as the last word in a conversation.  I was wondering if I just misunderstood "Thanks" as "goodbye".



I don't think you misunderstood - a lot of people do say "Cheers" when exiting a conversation, but I still understand it to mean a sort of thanks as well. For example, on the phone (including business situations), people often say, "Ok, cheers, bye." I don't think most BE speakers would include Cheers in the Goodbye part of the exchange, though - it's either a "thanks" (often an unnecessary one, they say "please" and "thanks" an AWFUL lot in England particularly!) or simply a "filler" word, almost a reflex.


----------



## chime

I've never heard "cheers" used as goodbye, although something like "Ok, cheers, bye" (as sarcie has mentioned) seems natural to me. I think "cheers" is used a lot more in the British Isles than in North America. As mentioned above, it often just means "thanks". I say cheers when: I'm given my change in a shop, when they collect my empty pint glass in a pub, when someone makes way for me when in a crowded place, etc,.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Oxford dictionary*: *cheers* = (BrE, informal) _goodbye_: Cheers then. See you later.

*Cambridge dictionary: cheers* = UK INFORMAL used to mean _'goodbye'_:
"Bye." "Cheers, see you next week."


----------



## cinthia36

Thanks for giving me all this information.
 And cheers*!

*I've also heard "cheers" to say goodbye...


----------



## LV4-26

In England (well, at least, in the tiny bit of England I know) in the sixties, people used to say "_cheerio"_ a lot, on parting. Not sure they still do. Obviously, _cheers_ and _cheerio _are related.


----------



## elroy

I seem to recall hearing it used to mean "nice to meet you" when I was in England.  Could our English members verify whether it is used this way?


----------



## timpeac

elroy said:


> I seem to recall hearing it used to mean "nice to meet you" when I was in England. Could our English members verify whether it is used this way?


I don't think it's that common, but "cheers" is a very versatile word, so I could believe it.


----------



## zaffy

I've looked through quite a few dictionaries and they clearly give four uses of cheers
*
1. Cheers! Your good health.                                    (toast)*

*2. "I've bought you a drink." "Cheers, mate"         = thanks *

*3. “Thank you  for your help”   “Cheers, dude!”      = you’re welcome*

*4. "Bye."  "Cheers, see you next week"                   = bye 
*
Having read this thread, I would imagine AmE speakers use it during a toast only, whereas the BrE ones in all four situations, right?


----------



## heypresto

I use 2 and 4 frequently, and 1 very occasionally, but I don't think I've ever come across 3.


----------



## JulianStuart

heypresto said:


> I use 2 and 4 frequently, and 1 very occasionally, but I don't think I've ever come across 3.



I don't think the (BE) Cheers goes well together with (AE) Dude


----------

